# Instagram?



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys.

Maybe we can set some sort of Instagram A3 group on there.. hashtag a3tex or something i dont know.

If not lets just get some usernames together for all the a3's. 
It'll help everybody get more connected I think.


PedroA3 is mine.

EDIT: Easier access for everybody I'll try to keep the list updated. Message if names incorrect

-------------------------->#lolbump


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

cl_dub -- I'm down


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

White_A3 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Maybe we can set some sort of Instagram A3 group on there.. hashtag a3tex or something i dont know.
> 
> ...


oh snap I'm already following you!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Neu318


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm not hipster enough.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

@dg7projects


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

ceese said:


> I'm not hipster enough.


Winning! 

Added everybody I think


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

@dasponto

And while we are at it, just more reason to whore. 




























And well a none car one. 









Follow and all that jazz. :laugh:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

@jmsti 

I already follow a couple people on here


Sent from my iPotato 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

White_A3 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Maybe we can set some sort of Instagram A3 group on there.. hashtag a3tex or something i dont know.
> 
> ...


What's this A3/S3 I see on your Instagram. :sly: lol


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Greyjetta


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

less picture taking more driving!


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

@swaglessa3


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

What no one wants to share? 

Check out Statigram if you want to see **** online as well.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Ohhh, what's an Instagram? I want one of those!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

vwlippy said:


> Ohhh, what's an Instagram? I want one of those!


Not sure if serious. lol


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

@robohomophobe


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Ponto 

http://hark.com/clips/vwnhwzblzb-whats-a-christmas-gram-i-want-one


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Follow me! @burbank2broward :beer::beer:


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

mightythor5


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

forbesthebrit:thumbup:


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Pretty good turn out so far keep 'em comin'


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

@nycameron


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

vwlippy said:


> Ponto
> 
> http://hark.com/clips/vwnhwzblzb-whats-a-christmas-gram-i-want-one












Yes awesome reference.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

tenthjuror. I started up an account just to see what you kids are up to.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Eurowned85


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

um... brungold


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

BritBulldog said:


> forbesthebrit:thumbup:


ahhh, you're the one who started following me way back
I was soo confused as to why a random person would be following me!
if only your stuff wasn't private I would've been able to connect the dots :laugh:


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

nicsjack


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Nopeee


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

t_white said:


> Nopeee


Go home.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Go home.


that's his handle


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> that's his handle


Oh... haha

I thought he was just being a negative nancy. :wave:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

@phopkins802


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

@eople


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

mine is @vwlippy


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

White_A3 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Maybe we can set some sort of Instagram A3 group on there.. hashtag a3tex or something i dont know.
> 
> ...


back to the OP, you wanted to create a unique hashtag so we can tag our a3's? I'm kind of out of ideas but I do know that any proposed hashtag must avoid these:

-yolo
-swag
-stance
-audi 

idk maybe we can make up our own word.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TOYPAJ said:


> back to the OP, you wanted to create a unique hashtag so we can tag our a3's? I'm kind of out of ideas but I do know that any proposed hashtag must avoid these:
> 
> -yolo
> -swag
> ...


#9mu8101


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

TOYPAJ said:


> I do know that any proposed hashtag must avoid these...


YES. Please no hipster references. Please. 

In related news, an Instagram photo from the Euro meet up I attended last night.


----------



## otar (Sep 30, 2012)

decided to join this instagram movement. Although there aren't too many of my a3, its not too photogenic  , I still get up some of my more serious pictures on there 

@joshuahallowell

edit: definitely not my name by the way :wave:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> #9mu8101


how about just #lolbump


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

cldub said:


> how about just #lolbump


Works for me lol


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

UPDATE:

Editted first thread, easier for everybody to read.

Message to add onto list / edit the list.
I'll try my best to keep it updated


----------



## Benfica777 (Dec 16, 2009)

Jeff.17


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

#lolbump it is! Only two pictures with that tag. Both A3's 


Ok there's a few more. I bumped a bunch of my pictures lol. 
Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

#lolbump sounds good too me..
if i comment on my old insta's with this tag will the photos then show up in the tag? i thought it had to be in the original post


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BritBulldog said:


> #lolbump sounds good too me..
> if i comment on my old insta's with this tag will the photos then show up in the tag? i thought it had to be in the original post


Nope commenting with the tag will add the to the list. Perfect for bumping lol. 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Nope commenting with the tag will add the to the list. Perfect for bumping lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


I think I just found out that if you comment with a hashtag on someone else's picture, that picure won't show up. The OP of that pic has to tag it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

added to collection


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

Ponto said:


> #lolbump it is! Only two pictures with that tag. Both A3's


Awesome. Will tag my photos as I add them.


----------



## DTMnate (Nov 28, 2006)

@nathanleon


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

I must say the #lolbump tag is working wonderfully!

Its nice to have a feed compirsed of losts of A3's


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

BritBulldog said:


> I must say the #lolbump tag is working wonderfully!
> 
> Its nice to have a feed compirsed of losts of A3's


haha yeah I looked up #lolbump and now its ALLLLL A3's


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TOYPAJ said:


> haha yeah I looked up #lolbump and now its ALLLLL A3's


As it should be! :thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

lordhavemercy.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

technicallyawesome


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

mandibs


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey everyone! Go follow my local car club @airridersvw I am the president up north here and run it mostly but a few of me and my friends will be posting on it! 

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Updated / March bump!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

@mason_durham will update pics of my a3 with the #lolbump


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

x SMURF x said:


> @mason_durham will update pics of my a3 with the #lolbump


Aha that is who that was. :thumbup:


----------



## hector-mk4 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Lava gray*

Chayangil


----------



## hector-mk4 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Bump*

Bump
R


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> @mason_durham will update pics of my a3 with the #lolbump


:thumbup:


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

@koko916


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I just went through and added everyone I didn't have, quite a list we have going! 


Sent from my iPotato 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

davidvandenberg


----------



## Don Nguyen (Mar 16, 2009)

@don__nguyen (double underscores in between the name). 

I basically just post pictures of my car builds, events, etc, on there for those who are interested.

Direct link: http://instagr.am/p/WgKZ5DBLgd/










-Don


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

Bover_says


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Up! :beer:


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

bappe07


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Updated!


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

White_A3 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Maybe we can set some sort of Instagram A3 group on there.. hashtag a3tex or something i dont know.
> 
> ...


 
Well son of a b&%$h.. I've been following you forever. How bout that.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

ok...now im officially on. look what you guys made me do... 

jdsgti


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> ok...now im officially on. look what you guys made me do...
> 
> jdsgti


 such a follower :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jds215 said:


> ok...now im officially on. look what you guys made me do...
> 
> jdsgti


 Dammit, now how are we supposed to talk about you without you knowing!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

haha...im pretty sure i don't know how to use instagram properly..such a noob...and a follower:laugh: 

all this peer pressure


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

michael_machnicki 

http://instagram.com/p/Vb-SlRxTfO/


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

I just made my account. It is rikesh89


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

rdm21


----------



## R90 STL (May 30, 2013)

add me please on instagram - richardsteell for posts of my black edition a3  and I will follow you back

thanks


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Updated!
Finally cracked 40+!


----------



## CrazyCor15 (Jun 26, 2013)

crazycor15


----------



## RiversideRabbit (Sep 18, 2009)

cookiemonster317


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

illwile


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Updated! 
Almost at 50!


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

bump


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

rebelxtnut


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

@atrociousa3


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

@munkeeboi83


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Quite the list we got started!! 

Why not post some of your hipsteras**** pictures?! lol 

I'll go... Bam buddys amazing single cab... it hauls ass with a 1776 in it. 










and for on topic. 

The last time I saw my A3... 

A month ago now!!! Withdrawl for sure. 










@dasponto


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bump


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Updated!
Heres some of the things you guys can see on my instagram!

@pedroa3


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Annd bump.

I am sure there are some new users now. Noticed a few people blowing up my feed. :thumbup:


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

@Buahzooka_Joe


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

@C_stecky


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

@jasonescolar


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Don't know if I posted Or not #greyjetta


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

17/10/2013 Updated and bumped!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lulz bumP

Some of my Feed @dasponto


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

mopz_

http://instagram.com/mopz_


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

@PBIALK

I'm about to follow all you chodes.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> @PBIALK
> 
> I'm about to follow all you chodes.


Imma blow your **** up.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Imma blow your **** up.


You weren't kidding :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bahaha Nope! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

@KASEY_A3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Run while you still can ^


----------



## miggity002 (Jul 10, 2013)

miggity02


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Run while you still can ^


Haha I'm not scared!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brennenA2 (May 31, 2008)

brennen_A2 

Not too much A3 stuff, yet. But hot chicks and stuff


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump for noobs. lol


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

jtraxler650


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bump and updated!!


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

New to the a3 scene
Instagram : Audi_luis


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yes for the new people just joining us use the hashtag #lolbump 

use it to find all our good pictures too!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> hashtag #lolbump
> 
> use it to find all our good pictures too!


674 images.. not bad :thumbup:


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Dwetzel88 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Updated!


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

jowsleyyy is mine


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Mine is @Wesley13333 This is just my personal IG but most pics are of the A3 ;P


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

20thGTIMAN said:


> @Buahzooka_Joe


Didn't work


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Didn't work


haha prob bc I changed it not to long ago it is now @joe_cantu


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

20thGTIMAN said:


> haha prob bc I changed it not to long ago it is now @joe_cantu


Ok, nm, already following. :beer:


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

@Presns3!


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

Presns3 said:


> @Presns3!


haha :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

toastedzen said:


> haha :thumbup:


YAY BUMP. haha

And well why not whore some IG posts.

Mm Das Boot for Das Ponto. 










Leavenworth Fun times.










And A3 content... The new black beauty.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Mops said:


> mopz_
> 
> http://instagram.com/mopz_


what ever happened to you....


----------



## monty613 (Apr 27, 2014)

*@monty613*

follow me and i'll follow back.

feed is mostly cars, food/drinks, travel, etc.


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Friday bump


----------



## that1guydotcom (Oct 5, 2007)

@that1guydotcom


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

To the top!


----------



## hentotheree (Dec 3, 2014)

@hentotheree


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

@THEANGRYGIRAFFE
Mostly photos of splitboarding in the backcountry, with a few pics of the car here and there.


----------



## adlerlaxking (Oct 28, 2013)

@adler__alex

It's definitely "personal" stuff like the a3, traveling, lacrosse (senior year), and the occasional cereal pic.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thread needs more pictures. 

@dasponto and photography account @rkphoto_


----------



## wall man (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump

@psdance is me
Lately I have been posting pics of my watch while on vacation. But have some car pics.


----------



## skater3820 (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm on Instagram @nolimits_motorsports and I think you'll like the A3 build I have going on there









Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## fkdlol (May 25, 2016)

@super_ill

I'll be taking a lot more pictures very soon. Just start working mine, should be ready for posts soon.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

skater3820 said:


> I'm on Instagram @nolimits_motorsports and I think you'll like the A3 build I have going on there
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


What fenders and front bumper? Looks wide.


----------



## skater3820 (Sep 15, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


> What fenders and front bumper? Looks wide.


RS3...the bumper is a JOM S3 copy but it's also a front component swap too 😉

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

#lolbump not enough people using the tag! Come on people. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

A bit late to the game here: @bhyrman


----------



## Spl_181 (May 2, 2015)

@no_destination

ic:






























Awesome idea! I will be adding most of you guys tonight!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

@j_freshest


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

@murky_rivers hardly any A3 content.... For now.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MurkyRivers said:


> @murky_rivers hardly any A3 content.... For now.


Best fix that!! 

Mine has had a lot of puppy content lately. But winter hit so will have to do some quattro fun.


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

Ponto said:


> Best fix that!!
> 
> Mine has had a lot of puppy content lately. But winter hit so will have to do some quattro fun.


You know I will  I dont get snow here in SoCal but thank god since my A3 is only FWD lol.

I started following you already. Puppies are awesome!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MurkyRivers said:


> You know I will  I dont get snow here in SoCal but thank god since my A3 is only FWD lol.
> 
> I started following you already. Puppies are awesome!


I do recall seeing your username pop up!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

xeeleigh

you're welcome


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> xeeleigh
> 
> you're welcome


You dirty old man you. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> You dirty old man you.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo












¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Exactly... look at that booty.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



That is savage to do that to an A3. A part of me hopes it's static.


----------

